
The Earth's core is younger than previously believed - bookofjoe
https://www.sciencealert.com/recreating-the-conditions-of-earth-s-core-in-a-lab-has-revised-estimates-of-its-age
======
bookofjoe
>Reconciliation of Experiments and Theory on Transport Properties of Iron and
the Geodynamo

[https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.12...](https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.125.078501)

